# [V] Prozessor Quad-Core Q9550 und 2xGrafikkarten GTX 275 &amp; GTX 295



## Evil77 (5. November 2013)

Hi, 

verkaufe zwecks Aufrüstung mein

*Mainboard mit ASUS P5N-D  mit Intel Prozessor Quad-Core Q9550 mit Kühler und 8 GB DDR2 RAM! = VB 150 Euros

*
Dann hätte ich noch 2 Grafikkarten

*Leadtek WinFast GTX 275 896MB PCIe = VB 75 Euros*
*Zotac Nvidia GTX 295 1792 MB PCIe = VB 125 Euros*

Versand mit DHL und PayPal Zahlung möglich!


Die Preise sind alle verhandelbar!


Gruss Michael


----------

